# Ocean monarch



## havelockbrian (12 mo ago)

Ship mates of Brian Havelock 1st Lekki on the ocean monarch


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

havelockbrian said:


> Ship mates of Brian Havelock 1st Lekki on the ocean monarch


Sorry I don't know brian but I sailed on the monarch in 1973 as chippy I remember chief carpenter was a chap from Malta called John sinatra


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> Sorry I don't know brian but I sailed on the monarch in 1973 as chippy I remember chief carpenter was a chap from Malta called John sinatra


Tony I knew his brother well,could sing a bit 🤣


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

taffe65 said:


> Tony I knew his brother well,could sing a bit 🤣


Hi Chris you made me laugh 😅 it wasn't sinatra I should of been sinagra


----------



## havelockbrian (12 mo ago)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> Sorry I don't know brian but I sailed on the monarch in 1973 as chippy I remember chief carpenter was a chap from Malta called John sinatra


I left the


----------



## havelockbrian (12 mo ago)

havelockbrian said:


> I left the


I joined the Monarch in Liverpool after being taken over from CP, sailed with her to Australia first voyage. Arrive Sydney May 1970.
Back to Cammell Laird ship yard Birkenhead for refit and rebuilding.
Eventually departed Southampton October 16th 1971 for Australia and cruising South Pacific.
Left her June 1972, changed company and went shoreside to Brazil for new job.


----------



## shearforce (Jul 20, 2016)

havelockbrian said:


> Ship mates of Brian Havelock 1st Lekki on the ocean monarch


Hi Brian, I was in the Monarch from when she arrived in Australia after the refit until she left NZ on her way home to finish up. I started as 4th engineer and finished as one of the 2nd engineers. 

Cheers 

Len Michaels


----------

